# SF Salmon Snotel



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Here is the main page for Snotel now. It is awesome, zoomable, clickable etc. 
Now you don't have to go to Idaho and Montana to find Selway for example.

NRCS National Water and Climate Center | Mapper 1.1

Secesh, Deadwood, Big Creek and Banner will all have relevant info for you.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

you're the man - thanks


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

This one will get you N Idaho broken down by basin and will give you the 3 gauges for the S. Fork Salmon (which strangely enough are the same as for the MF Salmon).

Northern ID Snotel


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

i use this it has pretty much every drainage in northern idaho.. 

http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/report...3+BXK1T7OuNtYTsd2sosmrT?report=Idaho+Northern


----------

